# 2nd Annual RedFly Tournament



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

A great bunch of guys showed up last year. I will looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

This weekend............


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

since the paypal deadline is past, is there any extension possibilities? I have a softball tournament this weekend but might tell the coach I have a broken or sore something or other and need to fish instead.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, I just got off the phone with Capt John Bull (863.860.7250). He is one of the guys running the tournament. Because the FS forum was having not functioning properly and impeded peoples ability to pre-register they will be accepting registrations at the Cockroach Boat Ramp starting at 6 AM. Boats will leave the ramp at 6:30 AM.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Tom, you gunna make it over?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Tom, you gunna make it over?


unless something unexpected comes up Tom and I should be there. - eric


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Welcome all, If you're going to pay at the ramp, please bring cash so I don' have to be making cashing check and stuffing money sleeves the day of the tourney.

For anyone on the fence... This is a low budget tournament designed to get a group of like minded fishermen together for a day on the water.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope everyone is planning for the 15mph winds!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> I hope everyone is planning for the 15mph winds!


Shut your hole son!!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I hope everyone is planning for the 15mph winds!
> 
> 
> Shut your hole son!!!


looking like we're gonna see 18-20mph gusts too  

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/egmont_key

Wasn't planning on it but I think I'll have my 10wt in the boat too.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah it's not looking good as far as the wind goes.....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Is there a bar close by? ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

It will make things interesting. Game plans will have to be changed.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here's the deal.....the wind is iffy. We are still going forth with the tournament. If you have pre-paid through PayPal, and you don't show up..you will not lose your money. It will be refunded. If you are planning on coming over, be at Cockroach Bay Ramp between 6:30-6:45 or earlier....7:00 latest.


----------

